# Police and Firefighters



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been searching for someone that can produce Police and Firefighters in 1/24 scale. I have found some but they are either in 1/29 (too short) or in 1/20(way too large). I have finally found someone that can produce them in 1/24 at an affordable price. Specifically I was looking for motorcycle cops for my 1/24 Maisto Harleys. Is anyone else interested? Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Dennis, there is a seller on Ebay that sells a few own made resin firefighters, policemen, medics and K9 dogs in 1:24 / 1:25 scale. Moreover he sells detail parts for emergency vehicles and equipment as loose hats, helmets, bags, radio's, crimescene kits, sirenes, lights etc. No motorcycle cops but I think he has some interesting items you (and others) could be interested in. 
See: http://stores.ebay.com/3inchesunder 

(I have no relation with this seller, nor did I ever bought from him, it is just something that I came accross during my searches on Ebay).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis; 

Going along with what Paulus recommended, you may also want to check sites that cater to the 1:24 and 1:25 vehicle crowd. They may also offer some police and firefighter figures to go with the vehicles. I know there are 1920s gangster and 1950s - 60s street rod figures made to pose with the vehicles, but I can't recall the name of the company at the moment. I have seen those figures at ECLSTS. 

I think the Just Plain Folk line were originally 1:24. I see that they offer both police and fire fighters. I am not sure whether they are the correct era for you. Here is a link to their home page: http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/index.htm

Best of luck on your search, David Meashey


----------

